# 读音：二



## SuperXW

我一直认为，汉语拼音规定“二”的标注是er4，这是bullshit。“二”和“而”的发音难道一样吗？明明应该是ar4。
你们怎么看？


----------



## tarlou

当然是一样的。
北京人想要过普通话考试看来也是不容易的


----------



## stellari

对我来说（除去声调后）是完全一样的，都读成/ar/的音。


----------



## xiaolijie

应该是 er4 和 ar4 都有，都没问题。


----------



## Youngfun

SuperXW，请你参考一下allophone的概念。

南方人也会觉得是bullshit，明明“二”和“饿”同音。


----------



## xiaolijie

Youngfun said:


> 明明“二”和“饿”同音。


真的吗？


----------



## SuperXW

二三四楼你们都系普通话不标准的淫……我说的这两个发音就是 er “饿儿” 和 ar“啊儿” 的分别。tarlou你从标准播音员和考试中听到的“二”一定是“啊儿”，不会是“饿儿”；如果是“而”字，一定是“俄儿”，不是“啊儿”。读成一样的才会考不过！:0


----------



## stellari

xiaolijie said:


> 真的吗？


我的很多来自湖北的同学确实是把‘二’和‘饿’读成几乎一样的音，但这应该是不标准的。



SuperXW said:


> 二三四楼你们都系普通话不标准的淫……我说的这两个发音就是 er “饿儿” 和 ar“啊儿” 的分别。tarlou你从标准播音员和考试中听到的“二”一定是“啊儿”，不会是“饿儿”；如果是“而”字，一定是“俄儿”，不是“啊儿”。读成一样的才会考不过！:0



我明白你的意思，我在生活中有时也听到过有人这样说，但我一直认为这种发音是方言所以没有采信。而且我似乎没有听到过有播音员是这样发音的，我去查证一下。

update:
你说的可能是对的，er的实际发音会受到声调的影响。不过我目前只能找到这一篇参考资料：
http://www.zpsedu.gov.cn/wzzx/jygl/yywz/200802/705.html


----------



## tarlou

我又体会了一下，好像真是这么回事。。不过这个ar没有阿得那么明显，想着“er”就能听成er，想着“ar”就能听成ar。。毁三观了


----------



## YangMuye

我也觉得是声调原因。就像我前天帖子里说的，我的er可以读得跟ar一样。我把普通话每一个儿化韵不同声调都找一个例字，整理了一张表。大家可以自己读读试试，确认一下。读的时候，可以把例字带到“小~儿”“这(zhei4)~儿”“一~儿”这样的结构里读。



φ1234u1234i1234ü12341ɑa？？？把ua花娃？褂ia？芽？？×××××ɐ˞/ɑr2aai塞孩坎盖uai？？？块××××××××××ɐ˞/ɑr3aan班盘胆伴uan弯玩碗腕↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓ɐ˞/ɑr4ɛ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑ian边钱点馅üan圈圆卷院ɐ˞/?不确定发音5i/y×××××××××i鸡？底气ü？鱼雨趣ə˞6uu屋？？？×××××××××××××××u˞“媳妇儿”读/ə˞/7ɤe歌盒？？×××××××××××××××ɤ˞“这儿”读/ə˞/8eei嘚？？倍ui堆？会味××××××××××9əen？人粉份un村魂？混↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓10i/y↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑in今？？印ün？？？裙ə˞11ɔ×××××uo豁活伙货××××××××××ɔ˞12ʊ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓ong？虫孔空↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓iong？？？？ʊ˞鼻音化13eng声棱？证↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑ə˞鼻音化14↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑ing？明饼病↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑ə˞鼻音化15ɑang？忙？？uang光？？？iang腔？？样×××××ɑ˞鼻音化16i丝词子字×××××××××××××××ə˞17i汁神婶事×××××××××××××××ə˞18er×儿耳二×××××××××××××××ə˞19ou兜猴口扣×××××iu妞油酒袖×××××o˞ʊ˞20ɑʊao梢？？？×××××iao？苗鸟？×××××ɑ˞ʊ˞21ɛ××××××××××ie？鞋？屑üe缺？？雀ɛ˞不确定发音

我用比较省力的方式说话的时候，/ɐ˞/和/ə˞/是完全不同的。在慢速或重读或者第四声的情况下，/ə˞/基本上都会变成/ɐ˞/。除了/ə˞/以外，其他的儿化音，不论语速快慢，似乎都不会混。声调也影响音色。第一声和第四声相似，第三声跟其他几声不同。
原本我以为ier和iar是相同的，因为我的“爷儿”(第21组)跟“檐儿”(第4组)，“屑儿”(第21组)和“馅儿”(第4组)似乎差别不大。不过我的“爷儿”(第21组)和“芽儿”(第1组)似乎相差挺远，所以应该还是有区别的。似乎我的第4组跟第21组相近一点。不过我平时说话时，1、2、3、4组是不分的。


----------



## SuperXW

辛苦你了……居然整理出一张大表……曾经有老外问过这种表，终于被你整理出来了。
我是觉得，读快的时候，“二”和“而”可能发音相同，但那是因为读得快，读快时好多发音都差不多。生活中假如有人把所有的“二”读成“而”，或把所有“而”读成“二”，我一定会觉得这人说话怪怪的，有口音。


----------



## khoo1993

I just pronounce it as "er",this isn't a problem as long as people understands what you are trying to say


----------



## liannaly

xiaolijie said:


> 应该是 er4 和 ar4 都有，都没问题。



不是。“二”，我们事实上不读er4，有人读成er4都是发音不标准。“二”的发音确实写成ar4比较好，如果根据英文的发音规律来看的话。但目前中文输入法里面你打er会有“二”的选项，但是打ar就没有"二"这个选项。


----------



## wuxsling

这个问题让我想起一些事情，不知道大家记不记得这个场景，我引一下：
《红楼梦》第二十回“王熙凤正言弹妒意 林黛玉俏语谑娇音”写道：二人正说着, 只见湘云走来,笑道:"二哥哥,林姐姐,你们天天一处顽,我好容易来了, 也不理我一理儿."黛玉笑道:"偏是咬舌子爱说话,连个`二'哥哥也叫不出来, 只是`爱'哥哥`爱'哥哥的.回来赶围棋儿,又该你闹`幺爱三四五'了."宝玉笑道:"你学惯了他, 明儿连你还咬起来呢."对原问题我不发表任何意见，但是似乎在曹雪芹所在的清朝，“二”正确的发音应当是 superXW 所称的er ，而非ar ，因为湘云把“二”说成“爱”的时候被黛玉取笑了，我私下以为这个“爱” 恐怕就是“ar”吧，which is not correct at that time。。。。


----------



## liannaly

wuxsling said:


> 这个问题让我想起一些事情，不知道大家记不记得这个场景，我引一下：
> 《红楼梦》第二十回“王熙凤正言弹妒意 林黛玉俏语谑娇音”写道：二人正说着, 只见湘云走来,笑道:"二哥哥,林姐姐,你们天天一处顽,我好容易来了, 也不理我一理儿."黛玉笑道:"偏是咬舌子爱说话,连个`二'哥哥也叫不出来, 只是`爱'哥哥`爱'哥哥的.回来赶围棋儿,又该你闹`幺爱三四五'了."宝玉笑道:"你学惯了他, 明儿连你还咬起来呢."对原问题我不发表任何意见，但是似乎在曹雪芹所在的清朝，“二”正确的发音应当是 superXW 所称的er ，而非ar ，因为湘云把“二”说成“爱”的时候被黛玉取笑了，我私下以为这个“爱” 恐怕就是“ar”吧，which is not correct at that time。。。。


本人觉得，首先楼主是在用英语的发音规律去想中文的发音，但事实上，中文有自己的发音规律，每个字母长得一样，但发音有可能不尽相同，但拼音并不是用英文的发音规律组合字母到一起。《红楼梦》中姑娘们讨论的发音也是基于中文的发音规律，那会儿他们哪懂英文呀？当然也不会想出组合ar到一起了。不知道我表达清楚没。


----------



## tarlou

拜读了一下YangMuye的表，除了看不懂的之外（比如第18组怎么儿化...），我第一组的发音跟表格里的不同，似乎是ɑ˞（我不太懂国际音标）。虽说叫“儿化”，但其实更像是换成了另外一个元音；第6组的情况也类似：“小黑*屋儿*”更像是换成了一个口型小一点的元音。

关于这个在另外一个帖子里也有争论，我录了几个forvo。可能跟方言有关，a的儿化跟an的儿化我是分得很清的：
芽儿 沿儿 巴儿 班儿 http://www.forvo.com/word/芽儿_沿儿_巴儿_班儿/ 

没想到有2.5秒的时限，录得不是很清楚，因此又分别录了两个
芽儿 http://www.forvo.com/word/芽儿/
沿儿 http://www.forvo.com/word/沿儿/


其他应该问题不大（孩块伴玩边圈 相同；底鱼今裙字事 相同）
第21的字似乎很少儿化吧，不太确定。

--------------

“而”和“二”我一律念的是“孩儿”的韵（ɐ˞），或者是一个很接近的音。
不太确定SuperXW说的ar和er到底是什么音，不过确实是有两种念法，一种字正腔圆一点（可能是ar），另一种扁一点（可能是er）。我一直认为不论“而”还是“二”，圆一点的才是正确发音。。。对我来说，“二”念得扁一点是有些别扭，“而”怎么念都差不多。


----------



## Lucia_zwl

SuperXW said:


> tarlou你从标准播音员和考试中听到的“二”一定是“啊儿”，不会是“饿儿”；如果是“而”字，一定是“俄儿”，不是“啊儿”。读成一样的才会考不过！:0


的确是这样的，我记得当时普通话考试培训时，那老师还特意强调，“二”的发音是个特例，要读成ar4，口腔要长大，但拼音还是er4。至于为什么，我就忘了她讲没讲了，可能讲了我给忘了 平时的确也能听到很多人读er4，但大都是南方和港台腔，日常交流完全没问题，没人计较这个，但拿到普通话考试上肯定是不标准的。

9楼给的链接可能是解释“二”拼音和发音不一致的原因之一吧，但从控制音高的角度说，我觉得效果并不大啊，er4可以读得很高，ar4也可以读得很低。。。会不会就是对之前发音习惯的传承呢，再加上人为规定拼音就这么写，就成规范了，解释不通的一律都成“特例”了。。。


----------



## YangMuye

tarlou said:


> 拜读了一下YangMuye的表，除了看不懂的之外（比如第18组怎么儿化...），


18组本身就是儿化韵，没有不儿化的读法。





tarlou said:


> 我第一组的发音跟表格里的不同，似乎是ɑ˞（我不太懂国际音标）。虽说叫“儿化”，但其实更像是换成了另外一个元音；第6组的情况也类似：“小黑*屋儿*”更像是换成了一个口型小一点的元音。


“儿化”主要就是指卷舌影响了元音的音质，而非后加辅音尾。我本来写成/ɑ˞/，后来又改成了/ɑr/。主要是因为我读这个原因时，开口比较大。而且末尾经常伴随着一个闭合的过程，特别是第三声，听起来像有一个辅音尾，不过没有也没问题。但是前面的ɑ˞部分是永远是卷舌的。


----------



## tarlou

明白了！根据YangMuke的表第18组，以及wikipedia表格 https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/兒化音#.E5.85.92.E5.8C.96.E9.9F.BB.E8.A1.A8 （虽然不太同意其中a的儿化）以及表格下面两行，可以总结出如下规律：

“而”的发音是“今儿”的韵，即eir
“二”的发音是“孩儿”的韵，即air

我用eir（A的儿化）和air（矮的儿化）来表示这两个音以避免歧义。er和ar比较confusing，因为er已经是拼音里的韵母了，而ar我的发音跟air不同（我表示总觉得 阿儿 发成 挨儿 纯属北京口音）

如果SuperXW的意思是“而”应该发成eir，而“二”应该发成air的话，那么我的“而”不太标准，“二”大概是正确的。但我对于“而”发成eir严重表示怀疑。。。

我搜了一下各种地方关于 而儿 的读音：
新闻联播“六一*儿*童节”：说得太快，但我觉得那是air。
forvo上面“而且”，“儿童”来自北京的读音：非常接近eir。
最有意思的是这个网站http://cn.voicedic.com/，我觉得它上面 而、儿 的发音都是正确的（我觉得那个声音既像air又像a-eir，不太确定是不是eir），但是这个网站的 二 的发音是错误的（我觉得接近eir）。

看来对同一个声音的认知和声调、方言什么的都有关系。就我个人的看法，我觉得forvo上 而、儿 的发音太eir了一点，标准的比较接近air，至少也该是a-eir。对于把 而、儿 的音标得与eir相同的做法实在不敢苟同，它们至多是在air的基础上稍微偏向eir一点点而已。都是看新闻联播和各种普通话电视长大的，不注意的话，而、儿、二就是同音。


----------

